# Officer Down: Constable Ronnie Jones - [Glasgow, Kentucky]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

04/04/2007
*Head-on collision claims life of Ken. officer*

*Officer Down: Constable Ronnie Jones *- [Glasgow, Kentucky]









(ODMP)
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 58
*
Additional Info:* Constable Ronnie Jones was killed when his patrol car was struck by a tractor trailer. Constable Jones had been elected constable only 4 months earlier..
*Incident Details: *The tractor trailer crossed into Constable Jones' traffic lane, striking the patrol car on the driver's side door and knocking the vehicle into a ditch.

*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* April 2, 2007

*Crash kills county constable*
The Associated Press

Glasgow, KY - A head-on traffic crash claimed the life of Barren County Constable Ronnie Jones, according to Kentucky State Police.
Jones, 58, of Glasgow, died at the scene of the collision of his marked constable car and a tractor trailer rig just after 6 p.m. Monday on US 31-E, just south of Glasgow and near Barren River State Park, state police added.

The accident report said the truck crossed into the opposite lane, resulting in the collision, according to state police. The truck driver, a 48-year-old New Mexico man, Dennis Tatlock, escaped with minor injuries. No charges were filed, state police said.


----------

